# Can anyone help with a crispy cone base recipe?



## martin665barnard123 (18/10/16)

Can anyone one help with a nice crispy icream cone base recipe.....or were can i get a consentrate of a cripsy cone?


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

I've seen FA Apple Pie 2% and INW Biscuit 1% used in DIY or Die's Strawberry Vanilla Ice Cream Cone Recipe:

"*FA Apple Pie / INW Biscuit:* This makes up that nice buttery and flaky crust. The Apple Pie is the secret weapon in this mix because it does a variety of different things. Apple pie at 2% gives that nice crust flavor, almost toasted pastry crust. In order to butter it up I of course add in the INW Biscuit at 1%. That biscuit also rounds out the entire vape as well because of that great buttery flavor that comes with it. We all know how much I love to use Biscuit, and this is a good recipe to understand how I like to use it. The intriguing part I found out about using Apple Pie, though, is that it changes those cream flavors in an odd way. The FA Apple Pie at 2% starts to turn some of those creams into a delightfully sweet, cheesy, flavor. Not too much where it's off putting and weird, but just enough to turn this super creamy "ice cream" flavor into a cheesecake. Hence the "remix". The reason it does this is because the flavor notes that come with the Apple Pie clash with the sweet creams in a way that works for this recipe. I found this out when I was playing around with a lemon meringue pie recipe, and learned it started to turn the meringue into more of a cheesecake flavor. I then realized this would make an interesting ingredient in my original SVBICC mix and, voila, here we are. I will definitely be using more of this crazy flavor, so stock up."


----------



## Huffapuff (18/10/16)

Play around with flavours like TFA graham cracker, TFA graham cracker clear, CAP sugar cookie, FA cookie and INW biscuit. 

Also check out enyawreklaw's recipe notes for ideas on how to combine them.


----------



## martin665barnard123 (18/10/16)

Glytch said:


> I've seen FA Apple Pie 2% and INW Biscuit 1% used in DIY or Die's Strawberry Vanilla Ice Cream Cone Recipe:
> 
> "*FA Apple Pie / INW Biscuit:* This makes up that nice buttery and flaky crust. The Apple Pie is the secret weapon in this mix because it does a variety of different things. Apple pie at 2% gives that nice crust flavor, almost toasted pastry crust. In order to butter it up I of course add in the INW Biscuit at 1%. That biscuit also rounds out the entire vape as well because of that great buttery flavor that comes with it. We all know how much I love to use Biscuit, and this is a good recipe to understand how I like to use it. The intriguing part I found out about using Apple Pie, though, is that it changes those cream flavors in an odd way. The FA Apple Pie at 2% starts to turn some of those creams into a delightfully sweet, cheesy, flavor. Not too much where it's off putting and weird, but just enough to turn this super creamy "ice cream" flavor into a cheesecake. Hence the "remix". The reason it does this is because the flavor notes that come with the Apple Pie clash with the sweet creams in a way that works for this recipe. I found this out when I was playing around with a lemon meringue pie recipe, and learned it started to turn the meringue into more of a cheesecake flavor. I then realized this would make an interesting ingredient in my original SVBICC mix and, voila, here we are. I will definitely be using more of this crazy flavor, so stock up."


Thanks so much....cause i love Strawberry ice cream but have to say if been struggling with it for months now!!!all my other mixes as great....but making stawberry icecream cone is one difficult ass thing to make ha ha ha.....but i wil carry on till i am there!


----------



## Glytch (18/10/16)

martin665barnard123 said:


> Thanks so much....cause i love Strawberry ice cream but have to say if been struggling with it for months now!!!all my other mixes as great....but making stawberry icecream cone is one difficult ass thing to make ha ha ha.....but i wil carry on till i am there!



Also Acetyl Pyrazine at 0.5% will add a nice crunchiness


----------



## martin665barnard123 (18/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Also Acetyl Pyrazine at 0.5% will add a nice crunchiness


And if i may ask what is a nice icream base?were i can aculy taste the icream?


----------

